# Aggressive Dogs



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Someone on another forum had a question about what to do with an aggressive dog... I am stunned by this reply! I didn't thinking beating a dog for ANY reason was okay! :shocked:




> But you have to remember blue heelers are cattle dogs. They have been bred to be kicked in the head repeatedly and not care. They are the kind of dogs where they will ride with between you and your friend in a truck for hours and hours, then upon arriving at destination jump out, run around to the other door and bite the friend. Thus said, with our rotten pup Hank: when he was a rotten dog, we kicked the crap out of him. Several times.(not to an extreme though....just enough to prove the point "you will NOT bite me EVER again". Synonymous to a three-second kill for a horse.)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow...I continue to be apalled by peoples stupidity and ignorance. Not one single sentence in that post is either accurate or appropriate. Just excuse after excuse to beat their dog. 

What forum is this from?!?!


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

It's actually a horse forum. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this is wrong!

I Finally Did It. And Help? - HorseCity Forums


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be interested to know too. I've know a lot of blue heelers in my life, and none have been ever behaved like this, especially with people they know. They are actually very sensitive dogs underneath it all. I'd kick the crap out of them if I knew who they were.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow... Ignorant people abound.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I know I have banned the use of this word on this board but we are talking about some unknown person on another board but this is the very picture of a troll in action. And a good one!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I know I have banned the use of this word on this board but we are talking about some unknown person on another board but this is the very picture of a troll in action. And a good one!! :biggrin:


BAD!!! Very bad Bill. The word "troll" is banned on this forum...I'm sorely disappointed in you :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Spank me!!! Spank me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Spank me!!! Spank me!!! :biggrin:


Not in your wildest dream Bill :tongue:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Reminds me of my uncle :frown: He knows I strongly dislike how he treats his dog. I am especially appalled at beatings which occur after the dog runs away and I think my reasoning (you're beating her after she COMES BACK) actually makes some sense to him. Last time she ran away he came over and assured me he didn't beat her, just grabbed her by the scruff and shook her while telling her no *sigh*. FYI his dog, a Shih-Tzu, is one of the softest dogs I've ever met. A nasty glare could stop her dead in her tracks.

When they leave her home alone she destroys their bed, throws the blankets and pillows off. Uncle's wife doesn't want to close the bedroom door so uncle decided he's have to beat Phoebe so she's stop. He's one of those who believes if your dog has an accident while you're at work you can come home and beat him for it (so long as you drag him to puddle of course) and the dog will know what he's in trouble for. 
Well he came home from work to a messed up bed and beat her and she urinated all over herself. Oh and surprise, surprise she still messes up the bed.

The thing is, my uncle LOVES his dog, loves dogs in general actually. He's just SO ignorant and stubborn. He honestly has no idea that dogs will learn properly any other way. He feels to have a well behaved dog it MUST be beaten. I mean he knows you can train tricks with treats but he wants a dog who works for HIM not for treats (they don't work for him they work to avoid his wrath). So when it comes to behavior problems, one beating and the problem is gone. And unfortunately a lot of the time it works. A long time ago when we had our last dog Max we left him with uncle when we went on vacation. Max used to go after the broom, while we were gone uncle beat him with the broom and Max never went near the broom again. It's much easier and quicker than working on a leave it command using treats, so why would he do that? It just sucks that there are people okay with doing that.

Aggression is a whole different ball game though, I mean beating an aggressive dog to stifle his reactions is downright dangerous because the dog still WANTS to bite, the fear of a beating holds him back, but for how long? How much stress can the dog take before he must defend himself from whoever it is he fears? I'd much rather a dog growl at everything that makes him uncomfortable than a dog who is silent until he just can't take it anymore and has a full blown panic attack and bites.

I wish dogs held grudges.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to kick the crap outta the human.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so sad, the poor dog is probably being aggressive because someone is beating the heck out of him. 
I would like to think that there is more to the story, and that the person who posted this, doesn't really mean it.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I especially *like* how everyone calls their dog an idiot ...... :/


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow...I'd love to beat the crap out of them.

At least he doesn't shoot the poor dog. My grandfather lives on a ranch and did shoot his dog for being in the goat pen with another dog that was actually attacking the goats. My aunt saw it, told him it was one of his prized heelers, and instead he the shot poor mutt Sam who had broken off his chain to get to the action. I will never forget his actions, nor will I ever forgive him for it. I seriously can't look at any of his poor dogs or their relationship with him the same any longer. I loved Sam so much, he was the best dog out there. :/




> She's VERY submissive but feels dominate..


Wow...misinformed people up the hiz on that website. O_O


----------

